# Doflamingo vs Yasopp



## Kaiser (Aug 25, 2014)

Location: Marineford
Knowledge: full
Distance: 50 meters
Intent to kill

Pure speculation i know but who do you think would win the fight?


----------



## Ruse (Aug 25, 2014)

Doflamingo wins


----------



## Goomoonryong (Aug 25, 2014)

Doflamingo.


----------



## DavyChan (Aug 25, 2014)

Hate these threads sorry to be rude but it's a little annoying. I wish hype characters that have never even been SEEN in flashbacks even doing something, have their fighting style known, or shown in real time shouldn't be mentioned. Especially for someone like Yasopp who hasn't been established in terms of strength or very much existing really since East Blue.


----------



## zoro (Aug 25, 2014)

Doflamingo takes this high diff. I can see EoS Usopp being a bit stronger than the current M3, and his father should be on the same general level


----------



## 3B20 (Aug 25, 2014)

Pure speculation:

If we consider Yasopp as an Usopp with around M3 level physical stats, higher skill and (presumably) CoA and CoO, then he may win. But, of course, being a sniper makes him a VERY situational fighter. So, we may speculate he'd need some distance between himself and DD in order to win. Say, at least 50 meters.


----------



## Suit (Aug 25, 2014)

Blake said:


> Location: Marineford
> 
> Pure speculation i know but who do you think would win the fight?



Distance, mindset, and intel please.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Aug 25, 2014)

Yasopp has no feats...so Doflamingo wins for now.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 25, 2014)

Yasopp seems like Shanks top 3 fighter though. He doesn't strike me as the Usopp of the crew. Oda always portrays him alongside Ben Beckmann and Lucky Roo


----------



## Suit (Aug 25, 2014)

Blake said:


> Location: Marineford
> Knowledge: full
> Distance: 50 meters
> Intent to kill
> ...



Yassop snipes him before he can get near. Possibly. Shanks' crew is unlikely to have weaklings due to its small size. As long as his speed is good, he should win.


----------



## Luke (Aug 25, 2014)

For now Doflamingo. 

However, this could possibly change once we see more from Yasopp. I don't stick with the idea of "Oh, Usopp's very weak, so his dad must be one of the weakest on Shanks' crew" BS. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Yasopp is the third or fourth strongest member on Shanks' crew, and as such could possibly defeat Doflamingo. However for now I'll give Mingo the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Suit (Aug 25, 2014)

Luke said:


> For now Doflamingo.
> 
> However, this could possibly change once we see more from Yasopp. I don't stick with the idea of "Oh, Usopp's very weak, so his dad must be one of the weakest on Shanks' crew" BS.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Yasopp is the third or fourth strongest member on Shanks' crew, and as such could possibly defeat Doflamingo. However for now I'll give Mingo the benefit of the doubt.



If Shanks' crew only has about three fighters above Doflamingo's level, he wouldn't be an emperor. One of the others would wipe him out handily.


----------



## Lycka (Aug 25, 2014)

Roo said:


> If Shanks' crew only has about three fighters above Doflamingo's level, he wouldn't be an emperor. One of the others would wipe him out handily.



Exactly.



Yasopp should take this handily.



No way an admiral could low diff a top 4 of a yonkou crew (Yasopp).


And they would doffy.


----------



## trance (Aug 25, 2014)

IMO, Yasopp is either the third or fourth strongest after Shanks and Benn. I think that bar Whitebeard, Shanks' crew is overall stronger than their WBP counterparts, so I'd say Yasopp is for sure stronger than Jozu, whom I rank above Doffy.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 25, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> IMO, Yasopp is either the third or fourth strongest after Shanks and Benn. I think that bar Whitebeard, Shanks' crew is overall stronger than their WBP counterparts, so I'd say Yasopp is for sure stronger than Jozu, whom I rank above Doffy.


But it seems Yasopp is in conflict with Vista, which implies a rivarly or something like that. It's not very likely that he is above Jozu


----------



## barreltheif (Aug 25, 2014)

Roo said:


> If Shanks' crew only has about three fighters above Doflamingo's level, he wouldn't be an emperor. One of the others would wipe him out handily.




wut

No crew ever has had more than "about three fighters above Doflamingo's level". Roger's crew or the EoS SHs _might_ turn out to be an exception, but there's certainly no good reason to think so.


----------



## Suit (Aug 25, 2014)

barreltheif said:


> wut
> 
> No crew ever has had more than "about three fighters above Doflamingo's level". Roger's crew or the EoS SHs _might_ turn out to be an exception, but there's certainly no good reason to think so.



Shanks' crew is too small. What it lacks in numbers must be made up for in individual strength or else another Yonkou crew would steamroll his.


----------



## trance (Aug 25, 2014)

Blake said:


> But it seems Yasopp is in conflict with Vista, which implies a rivarly or something like that. It's not very likely that he is above Jozu



What rivalry with Vista?


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 25, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> What rivalry with Vista?


Rivarly wasn't the world, but you know what i meant


----------



## Arkash (Aug 25, 2014)

Yasopp one shot him.


----------



## barreltheif (Aug 25, 2014)

Shanks' crew isn't small at all. No yonkou crew is small. No idea where you got that from.


----------



## Suit (Aug 25, 2014)

barreltheif said:


> Shanks' crew isn't small at all. No yonkou crew is small. No idea where you got that from.



Oh yes, I forgot that Shanks' crew consists of _hundreds_ of pirates. Or was it that his armada was so big that he needed _divisions_ to keep track of them all?

Get fucking real. His crew is rivaled only by Teach's in small size.


----------



## barreltheif (Aug 25, 2014)

Roo said:


> Oh yes, I forgot that Shanks' crew consists of _hundreds_ of pirates. Or was it that his armada was so big that he needed _divisions_ to keep track of them all?
> 
> Get fucking real. His crew is rivaled only by Teach's in small size.




Teach's crew is so big that it's split up into _fleets_. Burgess is captain of the first fleet.

I take it you were being sarcastic? Because Shanks' crew very likely does have hundreds of members, like the other yonkou crews. What's your evidence otherwise? Are you going by the fact that there were "merely" dozens, rather than hundreds of crew members present when Shanks' crew was reintroduced in chapter 96? You realize that Oda didn't actually show every single crew member?


----------



## Orca (Aug 25, 2014)

It's definitely possible for shanks to have 100 pirates in his crew. Infact it's more than likely.


----------



## Tenma (Aug 25, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> IMO, Yasopp is either the third or fourth strongest after Shanks and Benn. I think that bar Whitebeard, Shanks' crew is overall stronger than their WBP counterparts, so I'd say Yasopp is for sure stronger than Jozu, whom I rank above Doffy.



I don't think there's a first mate alive stronger fhan Marco.


----------



## Suit (Aug 25, 2014)

barreltheif said:


> Teach's crew is so big that it's split up into _fleets_. Burgess is captain of the first fleet.
> 
> I take it you were being sarcastic? Because Shanks' crew very likely does have hundreds of members, like the other yonkou crews. What's your evidence otherwise? Are you going by the fact that there were "merely" dozens, rather than hundreds of crew members present when Shanks' crew was reintroduced in chapter 96? You realize that Oda didn't actually show every single crew member?



I overlooked that fact about Teach's fleet. However, that just solidifies my point. There is no evidence to suggest that Shanks has more crew members.


----------



## barreltheif (Aug 25, 2014)

Roo said:


> I overlooked that fact about Teach's fleet. However, that just solidifies my point. There is no evidence to suggest that Shanks has more crew members.




The fact that Teach's crew is enormous solidifies your point, when you compared it to Shanks' crew and claimed that both were small? You're delusional.
And of course there's no evidence to suggest that Shanks' crew is bigger. Teach's crew is huge.


----------



## Suit (Aug 25, 2014)

My exact point was that Shanks has a very small crew. If Teach's is bigger, then that helps my point even more.


----------



## convict (Aug 25, 2014)

To put an end to the Shanks has a small crew talk:







Heck look at his monstrous ass ship:



 Do you really think 10 people are manning that? And this isn't even taking into account his allies. As an emperor who rules over part of the New World you have to have subjugated and/or befriended numerous pirates and territories.


----------



## Sanji (Aug 25, 2014)

Yassop High Diff?


----------



## Extravlad (Aug 25, 2014)

We still need a proof of Yasopp's strength.
Is he really the third strongest commander after Ben/Lucky? Or is he just one of the weakest.
He hasn't done anything so far, he's just know because he's Usopp's father.

I'd still give him the edge because he seems to be Vista's rival and Vista > DD.


----------



## barreltheif (Aug 25, 2014)

Roo said:


> My exact point was that Shanks has a very small crew. If Teach's is bigger, then that helps my point even more.




We've been told that the yonkou have networks so big that those who oppose them basically never even get a chance to see them. In each case, yonkou crews have turned out to have hundreds or thousands of members. WB's crew had around 1600. Kaido's army of zoans has 500, and that's not even his whole crew. BB has multiple fleets.

When we saw Shanks' crew, they were spread out across an island, and there were enough of them that Mihawk had to ask a crew member where he could find Shanks. When they were partying, there was a group of at least dozens of them.

Your conclusion: Shanks has a very small crew. Only BB's is smaller.
Me: BB's crew is enormous. There goes your one example of a supposedly small yonkou crew.
You: No worries, that actually supports my conclusion.
Me: WTF


----------



## Suit (Aug 25, 2014)

barreltheif said:


> Your conclusion: *Shanks has a very small crew. Only BB's is smaller.*
> Me: BB's crew is enormous. There goes your one example of a supposedly small yonkou crew.
> You: No worries, that actually supports my conclusion.
> Me: WTF



Dude why the fuck are you actually misrepresenting what I'm saying? How low can you sink?


----------



## barreltheif (Aug 25, 2014)

That was almost a direct quote.
"His crew is rivaled only by Teach's in small size."


----------



## Suit (Aug 25, 2014)

barreltheif said:


> That was almost a direct quote.
> "His crew is rivaled only by Teach's in small size."



Firstly, "rivaled by" only means that I was saying Teach's crew was the only one that could possibly be smaller than Shanks' crew. Then afterward, I acknowledged that I forgot about the size of BB's crew.


----------



## Orca (Aug 25, 2014)

Why could only teach's crew possibly be smaller than shanks? Kaido and BM are also possibilities.


----------



## Suit (Aug 25, 2014)

Luffee said:


> Why could only teach's crew possibly be smaller than shanks? Kaido and BM are also possibilities.



I think we've already established the fact that I perceived Shanks' crew as being quite smaller than it may actually be. However, barrel insists on misrepresenting my argument which is a really easy way to piss me off.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Doflamingo wins high difficulty.

If Yasopp had about a day to prepare he could probably push Doflamingo further


----------



## barreltheif (Aug 25, 2014)

Roo said:


> Firstly, "rivaled by" only means that I was saying Teach's crew was the only one that could possibly be smaller than Shanks' crew. Then afterward, I acknowledged that I forgot about the size of BB's crew.




No shit. And then you pretended like it helped your point. When every other yonkou crew  is huge, that sure as hell doesn't support the view that Shanks' is really small. Especially when we've been told that yonkou crews are huge, and we've seen that Shanks' crew was spread across an entire island and that his ship is enormous.


----------



## Suit (Aug 25, 2014)

barreltheif said:


> No shit. And then you pretended like it helped your point. When every other yonkou crew  is huge, that sure as hell doesn't support the view that Shanks' is really small. Especially when we've been told that yonkou crews are huge, and we've seen that Shanks' crew was spread across an entire island and that his ship is enormous.



Okay whatever then. Yassop is still one of the top of Shanks' crew, and Doflamingo overestimation is cancer. I'm leaving with that.

Happy wanking.


----------



## barreltheif (Aug 25, 2014)

I didn't misrepresent anything. You initially thought BB's crew was small,and then you realized this was wrong.  If you're also conceding about the size of Shanks' crew, then there's no point in continuing this.


----------



## Magician (Aug 26, 2014)

Roo said:


> If Shanks' crew only has about three fighters above Doflamingo's level, he wouldn't be an emperor. One of the others would wipe him out handily.



Whitebeard Pirates only had 2-3 above Mingo level.


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 26, 2014)

Doflamingo high difficulty. With things going as they are in the manga, It's going to take both Luffy and Law to take Doflamingo down, and it's probably going to be one hell of a fight.

Do you think Yasopp is going to give both Luffy and Law one hell of a fight? Don't see it.


----------



## King plasma (Aug 26, 2014)

Doflamingo...easily. 

Yassop has no hype and needs to prove himself first. For all we know he could be Shank's Usopp, close to his captain and the weakest member, excluding the fodder of course.


----------



## Firo (Aug 26, 2014)

> Not even a single feat


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Aug 26, 2014)

Lol Yasopp has no feats and all we know is that he's a sniper. No sniper so far is a top tier ..Though i have a feeling Yasopp is one of the top 4 strongest in the RH Pirates crew. Shanks-Ben-Yasopp-Roo. These guys are on the front row in every scene we've seen them. For now Doffy takes this by default.


----------



## Hvedekorn (Aug 26, 2014)

Due to the fact that Yasopp seems to be one of the prominent members of a Yonkou crew and was even hand-picked by Shanks, I think he can hold his own against Doflamingo for a while, but he will lose. Even if he can imbue it with Haki or has steel bullets or some shit, I think Yasopp would have been given another weapon than a plain gun if he was supposed to be truly up there in the strength hierarchy. And the fact that he is Usopp's father and may act as a benchmark also makes me think he isn't the strongest Red-Hair Pirate around - it would seem a bit weird if Usopp is still much weaker than his dad at the end.


----------



## Extravlad (Aug 26, 2014)

> Whitebeard Pirates only had 2-3 above Mingo level.


WB.
Marco
Jozu
Vista.

Shanks
Ben Beckman
Lucky Roux
Yasopp


----------



## Captain Altintop (Aug 26, 2014)

Unlike his son, Yasopp should be similar to what EoS Brook/Robin would be to EoS Luffy. He is solid "mid-trio"-dish fighter.
And I feel another crewmember who is no. 3 above Roux (4th) and Yasopp (5th)

Shanks ~ Admiral > Beckman ~ Marco > Jozu ~ *DD* ~ _3rd strongest_ "Red Hair"  > Vista ~ Roux  > *Yasopp* > Current M3 level

DD wins mid-high diff.


----------



## Venom (Aug 26, 2014)

Doflamingo IMO


----------



## Orca (Aug 26, 2014)

Captain Altintop said:


> Unlike his son, Yasopp should be similar to what EoS Brook/Robin would be to EoS Luffy. He is solid "mid-trio"-dish fighter.
> And I feel another crewmember who is no. 3 above Roux (4th) and Yasopp (5th)
> 
> Shanks ~ Admiral > Beckman ~ Marco > Jozu ~ *DD* ~ _3rd strongest_ "Red Hair"  > Vista ~ Roux  > *Yasopp* > Current M3 level
> ...



Why would there be a unknown "no.3" above Lucky roo and Yassop?


----------



## Extravlad (Aug 26, 2014)

Lucky Roux is the 3rd strongest already confirmed by Oda.
And lol at Doffy above Jozu/Vista despite running away like a coward everytime he had to face an admiral.


----------



## Ether (Aug 26, 2014)

Doffy on the lower end of high difficulty unless feats say otherwise.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 26, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> *Lucky Roux is the 3rd strongest* already confirmed by Oda.
> And lol at Doffy above Jozu/Vista despite running away like a coward everytime he had to face an admiral.


When was it confirmed?


----------



## GreenStache (Aug 26, 2014)

Doffy makes him shoot his own damn self


----------



## monkey d ace (Aug 27, 2014)

DD wins, WB's crew has only 2  people stronger than DD, one which is extremely close. don't see yasopp being the 3rd strongest in RH pirates.


----------



## Bansai (Aug 29, 2014)

I'd guess Dofla wins this.


----------



## Gohara (Sep 2, 2014)

The Red Hair Pirates seem to have by far the smallest crew of all the Yonkou crews.  Yet, we know that his crew must still be able to put up a good fight against the other Yonkou crews.  So, this leads me to believe that what the Red Hair Pirates lack in quantity, they make up in quality.  In other words, I'm guessing that the main members of the Red Hair Pirates are pound for pound the strongest of any Yonkou crew's main members.

Having said that, I could see this fight going either way if Yasopp is the third strongest member of the Red Hair Pirates.  If he's below that, then Doflamingo probably wins.


----------



## Peppoko (Sep 5, 2014)

Since Yasopp has no feats, I'd powerscale him with the WB pirates.

Old Whitebeard - Shanks
Marco - Ben Beckman
Jozu - Yasopp/Lucky Roo
Vista - Lucky Roo/Yasopp

Don't really know where to put him, but since I think Doffy wins against Jozu and Vista with same difficulty...

Doflamingo high-diff


----------



## Captain Altintop (May 13, 2015)

Yasopp should be No 4 

I see DD beating Yasopp with high ( mid ) difficulty.
Yasopp would beat any of M3 except for G4 Luffy.

Lucky Lou should be on similar level with DD or Jozu.

Beckman might be a tiny bit stronger than Marco or equal to him since he's Shanks' right hand like Zoro to Luffy.

Beckman wins mid ( high ) diff. 
Shanks wins mid ( mid ) diff.


----------



## ShadoLord (May 13, 2015)

logically, yasopp is the Vista of the redhair pirates. but at the same time, he should be Usopp's benchmark for surpassing and Usopp is never reaching top tier, so there that. 

probably Doflamingo.


----------



## tanman (May 13, 2015)

Probs Dofla


----------



## Hosemisnuba (May 15, 2015)

barreltheif said:


> wut
> 
> No crew ever has had more than "about three fighters above Doflamingo's level". Roger's crew or the EoS SHs _might_ turn out to be an exception, but there's certainly no good reason to think so.



Just saying, you forgot to mention a lot of crews as crews with 3 or more crew members at or above Doffy's level.

From my point of view, crews with characters above Doffy (including Captain)

Blackbeard's (Blackbeard, Shiliew, Vasco Shot, Burgess, San Juan Wolf, Final BB)
Strawhats     (Luffy, Zoro, Sanji, (Water) Jinbe, Final Strawhat, Franky)
Roger's         (Gol D Roger, Silvers Rayleigh, Scopper Gaban)
Whitebeard  (Whitebeard, Marco, Jozu, Vista)
Shanks        (Shanks, Benn Beckmann, Lucky Roo)
Big Mom      (Linlin, Bobbins, Three Eyed Girl, Tamago)
Kaidou         (Kaidou, X Drake)


----------



## Finalbeta (May 15, 2015)

Let's be honest

EOS Usopp would likely slightly surpass his father

I don't see EOS Usopp nowhere near Doffy, probably Vergo level or some shit


----------



## Luke (May 15, 2015)

Doflamingo edges it out. Should be very close though.


----------



## Biased as Fuck (May 17, 2015)

Anyone related to Usopp gets the L

DD would win mid diff at worst.


----------

